# Turmeric enlightend me from anxiety and depression



## Patrick smalling (May 16, 2018)

Hi guys and galls, very happy to say that turmeric has bin very beneficial for me after taking it for two months.

Most of the time when i woke up in the morning i felt like a bag of stones, still processing the day and the night (nightmares)

But after taking turmeric i gradually felt a bit lighter. Less anxious and therefor less depressed.

I started to notice when i walked on the streets, that i was more relaxt. The feeling of living from a different perspective.

I was so happy to feel this diffrent feeling, it gave me a boost to walk more outdoors in nature, which gave me the feeling of better connection with myself.

Overall it has bin two months now and i can say i reduced my anxiety with 40% or so, which is a huge difference for me.

And I'm motivated to do much more to reduce my anxiety in social situations and on the street.

This guy has two articles about it which can be very helpful for you. It did for me, thanks, Edwin!

https://natureshealthyroots.com

Patrick


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Great news. I took some before for a while and have been thinking about trying it again. Which brand did you take?


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

Patrick smalling said:


> Hi guys and galls, very happy to say that turmeric has bin very beneficial for me after taking it for two months.
> 
> Most of the time when i woke up in the morning i felt like a bag of stones, still processing the day and the night (nightmares)
> 
> ...


I'm happy for you! I, personally, add 1 tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinegar to my glass of water every morning to help me get my day going &#128516;


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

God damn Turmeric salesmen. Everywhere now. Cant go a few minutes without someone trying to flog me turmeric.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Turmeric is GREAT for inflammation. Never heard of it used for mental conditions. This is what WebMD says:

*Possibly Effective for*


*High cholesterol.* Research suggests that taking turmeric extract by mouth twice daily for 3 months reduces total cholesterol, low-density lipoprotein (LDL or "bad") cholesterol, and triglycerides in overweight people with high cholesterol.
*Osteoarthritis.* Some research shows that taking turmeric extracts, alone or in combination with other herbal ingredients, can reduce pain and improve function in people with osteoarthritis. In some research, turmeric worked about as well as ibuprofen for reducing osteoarthritis pain. However, it does not seem to work as well as diclofenac for improving pain and function in people with osteoarthritis.
*Itching (pruritus).* Research suggests that taking turmeric by mouth three times daily for 8 weeks reduces itching in people with long-term kidney disease. Also, early research suggests that taking a specific combination product (C3 Complex, Sami Labs LTD) containing curcumin plus black pepper or long pepper daily for 4 weeks reduces itching severity and improves quality of life in people with chronic itching caused by mustard gas.
*Insufficient Evidence for*

*Depression.* Early research suggests that taking curcumin, a chemical found in turmeric, twice daily for 6 weeks is as effective as the antidepressant medication fluoxetine in people with depression.

It's great for the nerve damage in my foot. I need at least 600 mg a day and it cuts the pain by at least 50%. I take Solaray Turmeric One Daily 60 Vcaps with 600 mg per capsule. I only need one per day.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

When am I going to start seeing the tumeric challenge on youtube?

Apparently it's good for enemas, might have to put those on liveleak though.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

scarpia said:


> Turmeric is GREAT for inflammation. Never heard of it used for mental conditionsy.


To my understanding, inflammation is systemic and so might influence mental health. And remember that gut health is an important factor of mental health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Random person said:


> I'm happy for you! I, personally, add 1 tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinegar to my glass of water every morning to help me get my day going &#128516;


 You do know that's bad for your teeth?


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Random person said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy for you! I, personally, add 1 tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinegar to my glass of water every morning to help me get my day going &#128516;
> ...


 Yes, but I drink with a straw


----------

